# Best ballast solution



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok folks, 

Why is it so difficult to find a great ballast solution. In a perfect world it would be easy in and easy out. It would stay put and not have me drill too many holes in my truck. I could also still use the bed via the tailgate. I know sombody on here must have an easy solution I can buy. I live in MA so shipping heavy items from Colorado is out. Enlighten me. Why cant I find the perfect solution on the internet?

Thank in advance,
ted


----------



## T-O/Slim (Nov 24, 2009)

ejsmass2;884841 said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> Why is it so difficult to find a great ballast solution. In a perfect world it would be easy in and easy out. It would stay put and not have me drill too many holes in my truck. I could also still use the bed via the tailgate. I know sombody on here must have an easy solution I can buy. I live in MA so shipping heavy items from Colorado is out. Enlighten me. Why cant I find the perfect solution on the internet?
> 
> ...


I just came up with a cheap easy solution to this problem, I run a fleet of 8 pick ups and 5 of wich dont have salters in them. (could make things alittle expensive trying to buy a ballast box, allthoe Western does offer one),

To start We only run GMC and Chev's so all of our beds have board devider slots. Ther slots in the mold of the bed that you can use to devide the bed with 2x10s. I sliped a 2x6 in the slot and notched a 2x10 to slide in the slot ontop. I then made braces out of 2x4s (triangular for extrem support, dont want them moving while staking piles).
Thats the ballast devider to keep the wheight behind the wheals.

Then my idea was to use sand bags do to thier shier weight. Living in ontario, we live on sand and so I just dug the sand out of a hill, but clean fill would work just as well.

To stay with being cheap and inxepensive, and I live on a farm, Grain bags is what I used for my sand bags. I cut the bottom out of a bucket as my fill funnel. Filled the bags unti I thought it was heavy enough, then put the bag on a scale, looking for 130lbs-150lbs. once the proper weight was aquired I tied the bag up with binder twine, but any string will work. Besure to wrap the twine around the top a few times to ensure the not wont slip off.

Once I found that I had 900lbs (running an 07 western MVP Plus) I staked the bags in the back of the truck and all is well.

I measured the Ground clearence of the bull horns before the ballast and I had about 3"or 4" of ground clearnce (04 Chev 2500HD, stock susspention with timberins, 265/75/R16 trazonoes). After ballast was added (plow still off the ground and no negative rake) I had a full 6"-7" of ground clearnce.

Now call me crazy but if youve got the right "Rake", the right Ballast, and proper driving techniques, you should NEVER, have ground clearnece issues.

Just my 2 cents and I ideas.

The floor is left for any oppions and other ideas, "anyone else?"


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a bed mat in the trucks so when I put in bagged salt and tube sand it doesn't move. I tarp it and nothing freezes. Takes all of 10 mins to unload 800lbs.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I made a brace with some 2x6 that goes to the back edge of the wheel wells. I put 60lb bags of tube sand in 35# kitty litter containers, one bag fits in one container. I have 4 of those and one bigger tote with 120lbs in it. I usually leave the tote in and take the smaller 4 out when the plow is off. Doesn't solve your problem of still being able to use the bed from the tailgate, but that's what I have.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I've heard of guys bolting a heavy steal plate down. but that would not be easy out.


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

I have 14 old elevator weights I use for my trucks .They are about 3 feet by 8 inches and about 1 inch thick.They weigh 85pds each and I just lay them in bed above the wheels and they dont move at all.They dont take up hardly any space.I suppose you could start saving old cutting edges and cut them in half and use them.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have #400 bumper that plugs into my recever hitch. goes in and out with a floor jack.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I have 400 pounds of sand that I put behind the rear wheel and brace in with a 2x6.
Seems to work okay.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

*timbren question*

Hi everyone.

I have a chevy 2500 diesel 4x4
The plow is a 7600 LT blizzard (7.5 feet)

I just had a set of timbrens put on 7 the truck still sags when I raise the plow. Is this normal ? Its the forst time I put them on a truck.

Thanks,


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

theplowmeister;885972 said:


> I have #400 bumper that plugs into my recever hitch. goes in and out with a floor jack.


How about a pic of that bumper? Might save my box next time I get rammed!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I made a large concrete block with a hook, easy in/out if you have a bobcat, it weighs about 800#


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a couple of big chicks .....Cost beer & chips...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Can always fill your tires with water. 

Has anyone (besides the elevator weights) tried lead? Maybe even bolting or hooking it on the axle?


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

REAPER;886651 said:


> Can always fill your tires with water.
> 
> Has anyone (besides the elevator weights) tried lead? Maybe even bolting or hooking it on the axle?


Neither of these solutions would work. You need the weight above the suspension.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OK hear are the pictures


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Turfscape LLC;886670 said:


> Neither of these solutions would work. You need the weight above the suspension.


Yeah I thought about that after I posted. I don't have the problem so did not really think about it being above frame and posted in haste. 



theplowmeister;887499 said:


> OK hear are the pictures


That right there is the best I have seen ever. You should run to put a patent on it and start marketing. In fact if you can still do it maybe remove the pictures so no else takes the idea. ussmileyflag


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

theplowmeister;887499 said:


> OK hear are the pictures


That is great idea.

How you melt lead and where you get those lead from tire shop?


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

My fords have all had grooves in the sides of the bed also. I drop a 2x6 in behind the wheel well and then 6 each 60 lb sand bags. I drive with my tailgate down while plowing and have never lost a bag. ANd when I need sand for traction, it's right there.


----------



## johnslawn (Nov 13, 2006)

Rubbermaid containers w/covers. Filled with sand salt mix. If I need it or get stuck I can shovel it out. Being in tubs no extra salt on my truck.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

johnslawn;887959 said:


> Rubbermaid containers w/covers. Filled with sand salt mix. If I need it or get stuck I can shovel it out. Being in tubs no extra salt on my truck.


X2

This is the same way I store sand/salt in my Jeep Cherokee. 18 gallon Rubbermaid container(s).

Fran


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

johnslawn;887959 said:


> Rubbermaid containers w/covers. Filled with sand salt mix. If I need it or get stuck I can shovel it out. Being in tubs no extra salt on my truck.


I find the covers snap in the cold and eventually the tubs crack as well. I'm going to build a wooden box that can go in and out with my skid steer. Fill it with salt for the sidewalks.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

put an ice breaker back there. not on the jeep of course.


----------



## johnslawn (Nov 13, 2006)

Been lucky with containers not breaking. Replace 1 every now and then. I dont have machine to load on/off truck.

Grassman, will water seep in box? or salt seep out? one of my concerns is to keep as much salt off my truck.


----------



## BIZZY BEE (Feb 19, 2009)

core samples from the local cement factory FREE, and a 2x10 accross bed.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I've always been partial to snowmobiles for ballast.


----------



## rthomas1787 (Sep 8, 2009)

Everybody is always on this site asking what should i do for ballast? over and over again and then people come up with these outrageous ideas that make adding ballast to a truck three times as hard. What ever happened to good old burlap bags or sand tubes. I just picked up 10 sand tubes 60 pounds each for $50.00. That 600lbs which should be good for must lighter trucks. Also you have to think about what other materials that you will have in the back of the truck, ex: snowblower, salt bags, shovels... This all adds even more ballast weight to the truck.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I use suitcase weights, I truck pull in the summer so I have a couple thousand pounds of weight, some are lead some are steel, I also cut a 2x6 to keep the weights between the 2x6 and tailgate, my bed has spray in liner and rubber mat so they stay put all the time, I used 620lbs last storm, I need to run more next time.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

When i have a storm coming I toss a bunch of firewood in the back. Much of it is next year's unsplit rounds and I toss in a bunch of splits too. They're nice to wedge under your tires if you bury it in a snowbank or drop a tire in a ditch.

Its easy, free and if you load it up with hardwood its pretty easy to get 800-1000 lb in a standard 6.5' bed.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

REAPER;887594 said:


> Yeah I thought about that after I posted. I don't have the problem so did not really think about it being above frame and posted in haste.
> 
> That right there is the best I have seen ever. You should run to put a patent on it and start marketing. In fact if you can still do it maybe remove the pictures so no else takes the idea. ussmileyflag


I Split A 275 Gallon Fuel Oil Tank And Filled It at The Quarry With Salt And Sand. I Use It On My Walkways.Tied Into The beds Tie downs.Lift It On and Off With a Chainfall in The garage.wesport

PS Called My Patent Lawyer Friend an Hour ago.Waiting To Hear Back:laughing:


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

3 Pallets, 2 flat forward, one upright back. Load cinder blocks behind pallet and then wedge firewood between tailgate and blocks. Doesnt budge and works great. Ill take some pics when the snow melts.


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

900# of tube sand with a convince tarp over it. Stays put and not frozen in one solid block. I am planning on making something out of angle steel to hold them all and using a engine hoist to load and unload them when I need the bed. Don’t think fire wood would be a good idea without a headache rack they could come in the cab looking for you.


----------



## Capodosto (Nov 9, 2006)

I have three wooden crates of worn out punch press tooling that I got from a local sheet metal fabricator just by asking. These are strong wooden boxes about three feet long with about a hundred pounds of steel tooling in each one.


----------



## ShadmorePlowing (Nov 6, 2009)

I built a frame around the wheel wells in my truck bed. Filled it with (8) bags of sand, works great for me!!


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

We used to save our 35" tires off of our trucks when we got new tires. Screw plywood over one side, fill with concrete, and use the plywood to screw onto a pallet. The pallet is optional, but it makes it easier to get in and out if you have access to a forklift or a skid steer with forks.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

T-O/Slim;884875 said:


> I just came up with a cheap easy solution to this problem, I run a fleet of 8 pick ups and 5 of wich dont have salters in them. (could make things alittle expensive trying to buy a ballast box, allthoe Western does offer one),
> 
> To start We only run GMC and Chev's so all of our beds have board devider slots. Ther slots in the mold of the bed that you can use to devide the bed with 2x10s. I sliped a 2x6 in the slot and notched a 2x10 to slide in the slot ontop. I then made braces out of 2x4s (triangular for extrem support, dont want them moving while staking piles).
> Thats the ballast devider to keep the wheight behind the wheals.
> ...


This is what most people do. U always get someone making up something thats 10 timess harder to do and the end up with the weight over or forward of the axle instead of where it should be.I purchased the burlap bags online for I think 23cents ea. Hold about 60 pounds. Much easier to take in and out of the truck. There will always be guys uing tie downs and blocks and other crazy stuff to take up there whole bed and be less effective. I have not seen many trucks that do not have the indents for a plank to be used for this reason.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a bunch of big chunks from stumps I cut down this summer. They are heavy as hell and dont budge. Few of them in there and your all set. And they are easier out then in.. Slide out, pull your back out of place lifting in though :laughing:


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

ejsmass2;884841 said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> Why is it so difficult to find a great ballast solution. In a perfect world it would be easy in and easy out. It would stay put and not have me drill too many holes in my truck. I could also still use the bed via the tailgate. I know sombody on here must have an easy solution I can buy. I live in MA so shipping heavy items from Colorado is out. Enlighten me. Why cant I find the perfect solution on the internet?
> 
> ...


*1 skid of 49 50# bags should keep the thing moving wesport*


----------



## johnnysnok (Dec 31, 2009)

*Shur Trax is my way*

Hello Everyone,

I have been reading this site for the past 2 days and love it! I have been pushing for 16 years and just found this site and it is really nice to see so much online help and support.

Anyway for my rear ballast weight i use a product called Shur Trax and it is simple and really does the job. It just uses water for the weight and it is ment to be able to freeze and you can put stuff on top of it also as long it is not sharp. They make them to fit your bed size. Check out there site it works well and adds 500lb to my truck.http://shurtrax.com

Maybe this will help someone....Thanks


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

johnnysnok;938400 said:
 

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading this site for the past 2 days and love it! I have been pushing for 16 years and just found this site and it is really nice to see so much online help and support.
> 
> ...


The only problem with that for ballast is basically everything. The Shurtrax works great in aiding traction because it sits over the axle. Unfortunately that's also what makes it not so good for ballast. Ideally you want ballast behind the rear axle.


----------



## rayzor32 (Dec 11, 2009)

I put a rubber mat down in my truck bed then I put 3 of those cement parking "curbs" in there. Works great, heavy, doesnt take up much room and doesn't slide around either because of the rubber, though i put some 4x4s in front and back of them just in case.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

I saw this http://www.ezmoverhitch.com/suitcaserack.html and thought it looked good, gets the weight further back and frees up bed space. A fella on here does something similar with his Chevy.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I used to use a fuel tank that fit between the wheel wells right over the axle that was 200+ pounds empty plus 75-100 gallons of fuel. Had wooden frames built to go in front and back to keep from sliding and a strap over it for extra. Now I just use tractor wheel weights - 150lbs each. Have 2 stacked on each side on top of a 50lb bag of sand to keep from sliding in back corners of bed. Leaves enough room between them to park a 24" snowblower and I keep all the shovels, set of folding aluminum ramps, and an extra bag of tube sand for traction in front of the wheel wells. Plus the tool box full of crap for if I break down and a 5gal gas can. Whole setup ends up working out pretty well for me. Has to easily add up to over 1000 lbs.


----------

